# New years midnight track



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

After all that auld langs syne bo llocks this is mine. If I was a DJ :thumb:

Ten city - The way Love is.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

lol i know what you mean.
this is what i was playing at midnight, Full volume maximum bass.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Ten City, im loving your work Edsel!


----------

